# Lipless crankbaits



## Wishin4Bass (Oct 28, 2009)

I have never really fished a lipless crankbait. Any ideas on color selection,technique Etc.? Any info would be very helpful.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Are you talkin rattletrap type for bass?

If so, you can't go wrong with blue back chrome.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Are you looking for multi species action or for bass? Well, it really doesn't make any difference because if you are in the rivers or any of the lakes around here, you are probably going to catch fish on lipless cranks.



My favorite, is the standard 1/2 oz Rattletrap in Gold. I like the traditional Rattletrap brand over the Cordell Spots and the Rapala Rattln Raps that you can get at Wal Mart. Why? Because I catch more fish on the Rattle Traps. Why? Probably because I have more confidence in it and throw it more often. Why gold color? Because gold is a standard "go to" color for redfish, bass and many other species. If I don't get bit on gold, I'll change up to either a more natural type color such as one in the "shad" range or go to a red type color if the water is very clear. I keep changing until I get bit. I will also change up the retrieve, slower in colder water, and rippin' it when the water temps are high. 



That said, I don't limit myself to Rattlin baits, but they sure do catch fish. They catch many fish: flounder, trout, bass, redfish, ladyfish, hybirds, jackfish, mudfish, you name it. 



Oh yeah, one more thing, I always change the hooks out on Spots, raps, or Rattle Traps to an equivalent size Gamakatsu. Its worth the expense for not losing fish and the Gamakatsus will standup to the brackish water in the rivers pretty well.



Hope this helps, Amarillo


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

+2 on the chrome w/ blue back. I use 1/4 oz at Lake Weiss and catch Bass, white bass and Stripersall year long. If I am fishing, I will have at least 1 rod with a rattletrap. I have been told that Walmart is not selling Rattle Trap brand any more, but you can get them thru BPS, Cabelas, etc for about $4 each.


----------



## Wishin4Bass (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys:bowdown


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Ripping technique is really effective. Ripping, in case someone doesn't know, is fishing just off the bottom and when you feel structure give it a quick jerk. Works well this time year. Creates a reaction bite.



I like the H2O brand at Academy $3.69. Try the red color with black lines.


----------



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

the #1 lipless is the red-eye shad.


----------

